# Numeric 1kv or Microtek 1kv  for home ups



## macho84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello guys i am going to buy UPS for my home and in dilema which one go . The dealer says both are good but he is into microtek . 

I am decided to go for tubular model. but he suggest onkyo battery which he calims full tubular as to exide as semi tubular and having frequent complaints.

Let me know what you guys thought.

Numeric 1kva with 150AH - 17K
Microtek 1kva with 150AH-16K 

Onkyo tubular full one claims 4 years batter life with 2 year on site warranty
Yet to negotiate


----------



## macho84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its actually too costly so i am thinking to go for numeric. I was a fan of apc but budget stopping me. max 15k


----------



## Tenida (Jun 27, 2011)

I will suggest you to go for APC home ups.
*APC Home UPS, 1000VA*


----------



## macho84 (Jun 27, 2011)

whats the cost


----------



## Tenida (Jun 28, 2011)

APC 800VA Inverter Price – Rs.14,750/- with 130AH x 1 Tubular Battery and Trolley
    APC 800VA Sine Wave Inverter Price – Rs.14,200/- with 100AH x 1 Tubular Battery and Trolley
    APC 1 KVA Sine Wave Inverter Price – Rs.26,500/- with 80AH x 2 Battery and Trolley


*Look at this quite informative *

I will suggest you to go for APC 800 VA ups because APC 800VA quality is better than numeric or microtek 1KVA.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Its true as i was in favor of apc most of the time but the cost involved is huge when compared to numeric. I can save upto 10k. Its not just cost. but i am need for more wattage . See my req

1 lcd tv may be say 1 hour -- max 100 wats

3 fans  each 75 watts - 225 watts

1 pc - Idle condition 300 watts


See already i am running out of wattage with even 1kva . But i can off the tv and 1 fans and save space of pc.

this i what my requirement.

The capacity matters for me 

my pc is 600 watt  assuming 75 percentage load at max out 450 watt max reaming left for other devices is 1 fan 1 tubelight which in case for 

APC 850 VA . 550 WATTS

APC 1KVA OR NUMERIC 1KVA - UPTO 700 WATTS.


I Need here more wattage than just a UPS as well backup time.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how(microtek,Numeric) they perform in real time.For example- I have a Microtek 800VA Ups but it can't load my PC with intel C2D E7300.4GB ram, Gtx 560ti, 700 watt smps.But 800Va should take load for that config easily.So i decided to buy APC 1.1KVA ups now its working fine.
Now you decide yourself


----------



## macho84 (Jun 28, 2011)

see 800va is not the matter here. As you clearly mentioned that 700 watt smps why did you ups doesnt load because your pc is asking more than the available wattage. Say 700watt means optimum max out is 75 percentage.

so 550 max wattage from pc. may go beyond. Since your gpu load heavily chances are that it may go upto 600 watts. 
but you ups max wattage is 500-550 so it cant handle.

but your current 1.1 kva can load upto 750 watts max ideally. so current max req is 600 its easily handling.

Remaining comes where AH for backup.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 30, 2011)

macho, perhaps you cant go wrong with Numeric or Microtek, cuz 75% of population still buy them and you can see them working in many homes than APC with less maintenance cost.. but still APC rocks ( havent tried them ).

Its the same situation with PSU, above 80% people buy generic psu for their computer and they dont get much trouble with it unless they load some heavy watt churning units in their computer.

I have 2 Pentium III computer with 250W SMPS provided with them and they are more than 10 years old ( its dangerous ) but  i dont care,, let the smps burn it.. 

But IT Genie's here will always give you advice for better quality product which is essential for long run widout problem. It's your own choice whether you want to get quality things or just save money and buy numeric or microtek.. btw.. they aren't too bad as they seem.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally gone with Numeric 1kva with EXIDE Inva Tubular IT 500 at 20k.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Congo buddy


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 3, 2011)

hey... congratz.. let us know how it's performing , how is it handling load ? etc etc


----------



## narendra4u (Oct 11, 2011)

macho share performance of Numeric 1kva with EXIDE Inva Tubular IT 500


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 12, 2011)

Microtek has some seriously good UPS units for a company that designs and assembles in India itself. The 1000VA UPS I have is extremely well built and does the job really well. The downside is that from an engineering POV, it's kind of an older design but it does work well.


----------

